# Dryer vent and cold air.



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Dryer vent and cold air. NW Ohio think Cold air. The house is on a craw space. I need to control the amount of cold air coming through it. Beside the heat that I lose from it. The cold floor in front of the dry in a main hallway it can wake a dead person up. I didn't see any flapper to shut off air in flow. Ideas and product would help keep the toes warm. And yes I did some searching
Thanks 
David
David Enterprise Inc.
Painting Contractor


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Stops draft but reduced flow on drier took longer to dry clothes.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Dryer vents seem to be the one thing that that nobody has come up an improvement for over the years.
The best I have found is what Cole82 shows. 
Installed a few over the past 10 years, but I have not noticed any reduced flow or had any complaints from customers about it. But not that I have done any detailed testing of the airflow.
They also seem to last much better than any of the plastic or cheaper metal ones.

Do have to pop the cover off and clean out every year or two. So for second floor installs, does not seal as good but I use 
http://www.seiho.com/shop/?act=product_table


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Probably the neatest little set-up I saw was something done by an old retired guy; he put a sliding diverter in. Not sure of the proper name for it, but he got the idea from his dust collection tubing from his wood workshop. All he had to do was slide it open when he used the dryer.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(l5ld1555lkubbw55jkdfixr0)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=47298

It also helps to keep the dryer door closed.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I imagine you are pulling air into the living space through this duct with your bathroom vents, kitchen vents, heating appliances etc. The air has to come from somwhere. From the nature of the post I suspect you aren't all that up on house ventilation. One way to alleviate the cold air coming into the drier and causing a cold spot on your floor that frosts your feet is to give the house some other means to make up air you are venting....or stop venting...which isn't really recommended.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

You could try to find one of these:

This is the "eco" vent (made by broan, I think). I also believe these were designed and are made in Canada (think COLD)

It uses a high density styrofoam "ball" that acts like a check valve

I have been using these for about 5 years and have had no complaints at all. Unlike the flapper style - these units stay sealed - even with high winds.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

The above is the one I use and love. Also cold air settles so if your outside vent can be lower than you dryer it is better. But quite often not possible!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Put a clothes line up in your furnace room and plug the exhaust on your dryer.

Stop soiling so many clothes.

This new clothes-drying system should make a great chore for your children. If there are any complaints, sell the washing machine and get a washboard. Consider going Amish.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Buy a Condenser dryer. In the long run it will save you money from not having to keep heat your house.


----------

